# Best pedals for fixed gear?



## Chainstay

I notice a lot of fixies use toe clips instead of clip in pedals. Is this so you can slide out easier, so you can wear street shoes or for some other reason?.


----------



## Kram

I use cheapo Wellgo spd style pedals and my mtb shoes. That way I can walk around and they're 2-sided so it's a no-brainer to clip in. Toe clips would be a PITA IMHO. Eggbeaters would be good, too.


----------



## powerrp

Conceptually, the "best" pedal is as thin as possible top to bottom, and as short as possible side to side, all else being equal (such as crank-arm length). Both of these attributes will reduce the catastrophic effects of a pedal strike.

Practically, the "best" pedal is whatever gets you out the door and on the bike [grin], because pedal strike is not that big an issue for most of us.


----------



## whit417

I use Crank Bros. Candy's. I also have them on my MTB and really like them. Plus they come in yellow, which looks cool on my bike. Performance usually has the yellow ones oon sale for about $60.


----------



## BianchiJoe

I don't know what's the "best" anything, really, but I really like my MKS GR 9 platforms with clips and straps. I like not having to put on different shoes just to go for a ride, and being able to wear regular shoes encourages me to run errands by bike. If you do go clipless, I recommend a mountain bike pedal because of the dual-sided entry. With road clipless (with the exception of Speedplays et al), flipping the pedal over adds complication when starting from a foot-down, dead stop. The MKS's have a large tab that lets you perform this manuever flawlessly. And at $30, they're darn economical.


----------



## Mattman

*I hate toe clips!! It's eggbeaters for me*

I rode with toe clips when I was a kid and while at the time I was pretty good at getting in and out of them I never liked them. I have eggbeaters on all my bikes now including a pair of the standard 4 sided SS ones on my fixie. They work real well for me, I get in easy, out easy, and they are reasonably cheap.


----------



## michaeln

After struggling for a while with clips & straps I switched to Speedplay Frogs. Effortless getting in and out. Not going back to clips & straps.


----------



## jtferraro

I 2nd the Crank Brother Candy's. I had them on my old fixie and will be putting them on my new fixie...once I buy it. I also have them on my mtb and cx (SL's) bike.


----------



## jgsjr

Speedplay Zeros (Track Special). Great clearance. I have not pulled out of them once. 
You can always put on the rubber covers over the cleats if you need to walk around the infield between races.


----------



## asterisk

SPD-SLs w/ fixed cleat for the track and clips-n-straps for the commuter. It all depends on your intended use.


----------



## Mel Erickson

Virtually every modern single sided clipless pedal is designed so you don't have to flip it over to clip in. It's easier to clip into a clipless pedal than it is to get into toe clips. I understand the desire to use street shoes, and platform pedals and straps are a good way to go for versatility. I solve the problem by having different bikes (one set up with clipless pedals and one with platforms, but no toe straps). It's more expensive but also more fun. You could also go with clipless pedals that have a platform. Time Z's are my choice on my SS mountain bike but there are several others.


----------



## danl1

michaeln said:


> After struggling for a while with clips & straps I switched to Speedplay Frogs. Effortless getting in and out. Not going back to clips & straps.


Seconded. Clips and straps are a learned skill that never seems perfect. Had generic spd's on for a while, switched to the Frogs when a component upgrade on another bike made them available. They might be my favorite pedal, though the cleats aren't great with road shoes, and the pedals aren't great with street shoes. I wear mtn shoes for riding fixed, so no big deal.

If you do want clips and straps, it's my opinion that track-style "quills" flip and enter better than mountain-style "beartraps."


----------



## michaeln

When I was occasionally successful at getting my right foot into my MKS Sylvan Track pedals with MKS clips & straps, it was because I did NOT look at it while doing it. If I looked at it, my foot would chase that pedal around in a circle for blocks, flipping it over, oops too far, repeat.

I hated those things!


----------



## DoubleTap

I use performance comp mtb pedals with clips and straps. I can ride in any shoes on either side of the pedals. You can't do that with a road pedal with clips and straps. And if the toe clips scrape the pavement every now and then, who cares. This is a $5 item to replace. I am able to run errands and I am saving gasoline.


----------



## ari

*Anything 2-sided*

With a fixie, there's no way to coast and flip over your pedal if it's upside down while clipping in. I use Speedplay Zeros for track (same as my road bike), but mtn pedals would work for a commuter, too. Zeros also have great clearance, as has been mentioned, since you'll be pedaling through corners.

Cheers,
Ari


----------



## BianchiJoe

Shoes that are only good while on the bike are fine for nonstop fitness rides, but if you're a commuter, a student, or shopper who has to actually walk inside a building, clips & straps make more sense. I suppose you could carry some extra shoes in your bagpack, but I'm all about simplicity. That's why I ride a fixie in the first place. I really like not having to change my clothes just because I'm going by bike.


----------



## DoubleTap

BianchiJoe said:


> Shoes that are only good while on the bike are fine for nonstop fitness rides, but if you're a commuter, a student, or shopper who has to actually walk inside a building, clips & straps make more sense. I suppose you could carry some extra shoes in your bagpack, but I'm all about simplicity. That's why I ride a fixie in the first place. I really like not having to change my clothes just because I'm going by bike.



ditto


----------



## djg

Chainstay said:


> I notice a lot of fixies use toe clips instead of clip in pedals. Is this so you can slide out easier, so you can wear street shoes or for some other reason?.


It sort of depends on how you intend to use the fixie. I get on mine and ride, and Look CX-7s (just like the main geared bike) suit me just fine. If I were hopping on and off the bike throughout the day (like a messenger, for instance), I might want Mtb pedals and shoes and, depending on the walking or on other priorities, I might want a platform. I'll never go back to toe clips on a road bike.

Some folks seem to have terrible concerns about clipping in with one-sided pedals at lights, but frankly, I just don't get it. If you're accustomed to your pedals, by and large, it's just not hard at all.


----------



## handsomerob

My Lemond road bike (now sold) came with Shimano SPD M515's which are a double sided SPD pedal. The cool thing for your application is that it came with a set of "platforms" clipped in on one side, so you could use your SPD cleats on one side or flip them over if wearing regular shoes.


----------



## BianchiJoe

djg said:


> Some folks seem to have terrible concerns about clipping in with one-sided pedals at lights, but frankly, I just don't get it. If you're accustomed to your pedals, by and large, it's just not hard at all.



It isn't that it's difficult, it's that the penalty for error is greater when the cranks can't be repositioned or held still for the second attempt. I used to ride a fixie with Campy Chorus pedals, and while I was able to clip in 99 times out of 100, the one time I wasn't (slight uphill, lots of fast-moving cross-traffic) was significant and memorable.


----------



## RoDo

Eggbeaters. Love the simplicity and they perfectly complement the fixie ethic.


----------



## Travis Bickle

*Beaters*

Plain Eggbeaters for me. I never understood the purpose of the little plastic platforms on the Candies. I'm putting Mallets on my sons bike and I may try them on my fixie because the platform would be nice with street shoes. I picked up some Shimano clipless sandels which are great in the summer.


----------



## charlie brown

I use Wellgo double-sided mtb pedals. They offer support, ease of entry and exit; and do it all for a decent price.


----------



## wolfereeno

Frogs. Love them!!!

Feel totally confident on them and can pop out so easily. They've saved my ass many times allowing me to popout where I would have otherwise fallen. I also use them on my road and mountain bikes but they shine the most on my fixie.

Have also used Shimano SPD's, Ritchey, Speedplay road pedals, shimano 7800's, Atacs... But for me, frogs blow them away.


----------



## djg

BianchiJoe said:


> It isn't that it's difficult, it's that the penalty for error is greater when the cranks can't be repositioned or held still for the second attempt. I used to ride a fixie with Campy Chorus pedals, and while I was able to clip in 99 times out of 100, the one time I wasn't (slight uphill, lots of fast-moving cross-traffic) was significant and memorable.


Fair enough, I suppose, but I guess I can picture situations in which anything can go wrong. I don't tend to dash out into heavy cross traffic when I can avoid it, whether I'm riding the fixie or not. I gather the hill has to be at least moderately steep to prevent you from just doing a one-legged drill through the intersection, but, then, I have to allow that there are steep hills out in the world. I think folks shouldn't ride pedals that make them feel uncomfortable in any way, so if Mtbs or platforms or quills provide some sort of ease or relief, then that's good too. But, personally, I feel fine with my road pedals. Every so often, I'll stop in a place that makes me really think about the mount, but mostly it's just the usual clip in and go.


----------



## imetis

I keep trying to like my clips & straps, but their just a PIA to get into, and not secure unless I tighten them after I'm in. Single sided spds weren't any worse than on the road bike, but double sided spds are perfect. Don't have to think about it, just put foot to pedal and go. If I'm going to ride my bike, I just put on the cycling shoes (only have one pair of MTB). I have an extra pair of shoes at the office so I don't have to worry about it for commute, and around town I don't mind wearing the MTB shoes.


----------



## fast14riot

you know a little trick I have found that works well when using one-sided pedals is to tighten down the bolt that holds the pedal to the spindal so it doesn't spin quite so easily on its own. This way when you unclip at the top of your pedal stroke it stays in that position all the way around and when you get to the point to clip in (about 10:30-11:00) the pedal will be slightly nose up, aiding in clipping in. This works well for my Time Impact S pedals. I use this trick only on my fixte, as with the geared I can (obviously) coast but sometimes find myself in the habbit of trying to pedal all the time.

RIOT!


----------



## rob333

Has anyone used Power Grips? I've not seen them but have read of some putting them on an MKS platform & they seem OK on a fixie - http://www.powergrips.com.


----------



## jfff

Based on what I've read here I'm going to pick up some Candy's, I like the bigger platform compared to the eggbeaters. Would anyone recommend mtb shoes over road shoes? Or is it just personal preference?


----------



## StormShadow

I have eggbeaters on my two mountain bikes and my road bike. I have candies on my fixie because sometimes I like to just hop on and ride around in regular shoes and it is a little easier.

Shoes depend on how much you want to spend. The high end mtn shoes can be as stiff as road shoes just as the low end road shoes can be as felxible as mtn shoes. For the road I have the Sidi Zetas. They are real comfy and pretty stiff. One of the nice things about the eggbeaters/candies is that the cleat is a lot easier to walk in than the other systems. I bought the quattro cleats that came with the plastic/rubber(?) pontoons on each side of the cleat which help protect the cleat when walking in the street.


----------



## StillKeen

Well, my fixed isnt assembled yet, but after reading this forum (and the fact I have Time ATAC's on my two mountain bikes) I bought a second hand set of Time ATAC mountain bike pedals on ebay for my fixie.

After reading what people have said, my original plan to run Shimano SPD-SL pedals seems a little difficult, and I think I will appreciate the easy entry of the Times and the fact mtb shoes are more suited to walking.

As a side note, my second hand Times (dated from 1999 on the injection moulded bodies) were still like new inside .... great pedals. Found a service guide to them on the forum, pulled them apart and repacked them with new grease.


----------



## Lab Worker

Nobody has mentioned the Quattro pedals. I havn't used them but they look like the ideal fixie pedal...massive platform, hidden cleat (this was mentioned), the option of fixed cleats, and their easy to get into.

I'd like a pair for my CX bike, one pair of road shoes with fixed cleats for when the road wheels are in, one pair of mtb shoes with floating cleats for the knobbies. Purfect.


----------



## Fixed

Surface area is priority for me. I ride my fixed up mountains, and I want the largest and most secure platform I can find. Good old Looks. If I were commuting in the city it might be different, but in rural areas, clipping in happens about once every 2 hours, not a big deal.


----------



## audiobomber

*Go for these:*

Brooklyn Machine Works Shinburger's. These pedals work awesome and last forever, best of all, you can use any shoe with 'em.


----------



## Paul LI

remember to wear shinguards w/ those BMS pedals!


----------



## JaeP

*Remember ONZA?*

I have a pair of ONZA mtb pedals on my fixie commuter. They're perfect for when I have to get off and walk. Now if only I can find replacement cleats and those elastomer thingies. Sigh.


----------



## Paul LI

rob333 said:


> Has anyone used Power Grips? I've not seen them but have read of some putting them on an MKS platform & they seem OK on a fixie - http://www.powergrips.com.


I'm considering powergrips, or a stiff cage w/o straps like this one:
http://www.thebikebiz.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=TRK-ACC-02

curious if anyone's tried either...


----------



## high_ram

What toe clips are people using for the MKS GR 9's? Mini toe clips or regular toe clips?


----------



## CXinME

Another eggbeater candy rider with sidi dominators. Easy in out, never pulled out accidentally. Like to walk in my shoes. Use candys and sidis on road, mtb, fixie. Like them better than times, spds, frogs, anything. There is not a clipless pedal that I have not tried. 
Also have the MKD GR platform plus powergrip combo that I used on the fixie before candys.


----------



## 12XU

I just use the cheap Bianchi branded Wellgo SPD clones that came with my Pista.


----------



## JoelM

How well do eggbeaters retain? I'm using my old spd's on my fixed and I blow out of them on an all too regular basis. My Times on the mtb retain really well, but despite the similar design I am skeptical of eggbeaters.


----------



## asterisk

Keep the cleat replaced before it wears out and you should be fine with either the eggbeaters or SPD.


----------



## Pablo

high_ram said:


> What toe clips are people using for the MKS GR 9's? Mini toe clips or regular toe clips?


I use the regular toe clips when running flats with clips and straps. It's nice for errands, but no where near as secure as a good set of clipless pedals and shoes. It seems like you woun't really be any better off on the mini than with flat pedals. Conversely, I wonder if you can get in and out of Power Grips easily.


----------



## Fredke

I ride speeplays, so flipping the pedal is not an issue for me, but even if I had to do that, flipping a clipless pedal and clipping in is much easier than pulling on toe-straps to get them securely tight while pedaling along. When I'm going downhill at 30 mph I get a lot of comfort knowing that my feet are securely attached to the pedals and won't slip out if I have to stop quickly. 

I get extra comfort knowing that in a crash, my pedals will release like ski bindings instead of keeping my feet firmly strapped to my bike.

Finally, I get one more little smidgen of relaxation knowing that at a light, if I can't get my track stand on, I won't embarrass myself by slowly toppling over.

Straps are fine for sprinting at the track but clipless make infinitely more sense on city streets.


----------



## Pablo

True that. I couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## redxj

JoelM said:


> How well do eggbeaters retain? I'm using my old spd's on my fixed and I blow out of them on an all too regular basis. My Times on the mtb retain really well, but despite the similar design I am skeptical of eggbeaters.


Just get another set of Time MTB pedals for the fixed. I am riding Time ATAC on all of my fixed gear/track bikes and my MTBs as well. I even have ATAC on a road bike right now.


----------



## RandB

rob333 said:


> Has anyone used Power Grips? I've not seen them but have read of some putting them on an MKS platform & they seem OK on a fixie - http://www.powergrips.com.


I have been using them for about six months. The salt on the roads in winter killed
my drivetrain so I converted the bicycle to a fixed gear and chose powergrips so that
I could wear workboots and when really cold winter boots when riding. In winter there
is no way that I want to have frozen feet while cycling. The rest of the year the fixie is
used for commuting, shopping, and visiting and I want footwear that is comfortable for
walking in once there.

I cannot compare powergrips to clips or straps because I have never tried clips and
the times when I used straps did not feel comfortable enough with the proceedure
to tighten them while cycling on city streets. One plus of powergrips is that they do
not scratch street shoes.

Getting into the power grips is usually fairly easy. Sometimes when flipping over the
pedal I step on the strap and need to back my foot up enough to clear the strap.
Because it has been stepped on it it is now a bit lower and sliding the boot under
the strap sometimes becomes tricky unless one can pedal slowly. On the other
hand it is easy to continue pedaling while standing on the strap until it is safe to slow
down abit and wiggle the foot in.


----------

